# post your urban snapshots



## fettekatz (Oct 17, 2007)

I hope I understood the purpose of this subforum correctly... if not, delete this thread, ban my account and block my IP :shifty:

*this thread is for your snapshots of urban settings*... just look and shot, no careful selection of picture theme or colors required. Show your or other cities as you see them with your eyes.


*I took some quick pics while I was shopping today:*


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

great pics!

is it Berlin?


----------



## fettekatz (Oct 17, 2007)

Ja


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

looks great!
I dont know which city to choice
Munchen or Berlin in my trip to Germany in september


----------



## fettekatz (Oct 17, 2007)

some people say that Munich is more beautiful as it is more coherent and uniform. On the other hand, Berlin is far more diverse... you'll find many beautiful places but also many ugly corners. 

If you come to Germany I would advise you visit both cities if possible. You could take the plane to Munich Airport and spent two or three days there ... and then you'll have seen everything worthwhile  ... afterwards you should come to Berlin for two weeks or more and fall in love

... well I'm maybe a little bit biased :lol:


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

hehehe I want to visit Amsterdam and one of those two (Ive already visited Dresden)


----------



## fettekatz (Oct 17, 2007)

I don't know what you're most interested in. Munich is very nice and worth a while, but it doesn't represent Germany with all its aspects as Berlin does. 

I would recommand visiting Berlin, but it's up to you to decide .


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

*Neubrandenburg - Germany*

Good idea miezekatz, that's some advertisement this new section immediately needs 

I'm going ahead with shots of my town - *drum roll* - *Neubrandenburg!* (clicki for further informations)

Those shots mainly show the exclusive residential area called "Jahnviertel" (-quarter), near the city center. Many nice bars and pubs there, also very livable. Most of the "Gründerzeit"/Belle Epoque-mansions have been renovated, still some work to do obviously. Perhaps I'm going to open a whole thread for my metropolis, but those shots should be enough at first.

Let's start with one of the 'landmarks' of Neubrandenburg - the Treptower Tor (Treptow gate) - one of four medieval brick gates of the remaining city wall. Those timber houses like that one right of the gate you can see everywhere build into the wall itself, there are about 50 of them. Here you can find some other pictures of the gates. 










At a 'lil city's stream - the Oberbach









Moving towards the 19th century Jahnviertel









At one of the major roads into the city - "Rostocker Straße". They're renovating many nice buildings there now.


















Inside the mansion quarter - some decent Art Nouveau / Jugendstil









As well as Neo-Classicist









You can even find Hanse-like gables around there









An old mill, a pretty hip complex of bars, cafes and shops nowadays









It's pretty dense filled with historic mansions, much more to see there. Should be enough for now. Neubrandenburg says "Auf Wiedersehen!" :hi:


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

Great thread. It will prevent the new subforum from being spammed and flooded with random pictures.


----------



## fettekatz (Oct 17, 2007)

erbsenzaehler said:


> I'm going ahead with shots of my town - *drum roll* - *Neubrandenburg*


*

I've been in Neubrandenburg a couple of times... It still has a complete medieval city wall and nice town gates 

There's still that butt-ugly tower with a bistro on top, isn't it?*


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Sounds good. Why have you been there, some relatives, interest, shoppingj/K?

Sadly yes, the tower's still there in its good old ugly outfit. But the HKB as it's called and the whole marketplace undergo huge renovations at the moment.
The actual problem is: I know the owner of the bistro on top ("Koni's Café") personally - he can't effort to pay the exploding rents anymore, when the renovations are completed. I actually liked that (well, actually it's more a bar than a bistro) place pretty much. Affordable drinks, great atmosphere (it calls itself kinda "GDR-museum" and has extensive decorations due to this), fantastic view above the city and of course nice barkeepers, since I know them. And, if you believe it or not: There is really a multicultural atmosphere up there, due to the amount of either tourists or black/arabic/mediterranean immigrants. Some friends from South Africa came to Neubrandenburg after a buddy of mine visited their town e.g. Also many pupils/students in exchange are coming to this place, as well as the students of our polytechnic.

Well, I think you get the point - I'm really going to miss this place, it's so dear to my heart


----------



## fettekatz (Oct 17, 2007)

erbsenzaehler said:


> Sounds good. Why have you been there, some relatives, interest, shoppingj/K?


Just exploring the countryside adjacent to the autobahn. It's a half-way stop on the road to the baltic sea  

The tower itself looks just awful but offers a nice view... I remember I had drink or two in the bar... I don't remember much thereafter though :cheers:

EDIT: it would be a shame if the bar is closed... are there any plans concerning the tower after the renovation?


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Beautiful Berlin pix fettekatz


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Yet another snapshot by me  This one shows a department store in *Weimar*, Thuringia, East Germany.
Pigeons rock! As long as they pose for pics and don't poo...











fettekatz: If you're referring to the bar, actually no. The owner is searching for an assumable place to re-open it, but he actually can't find a proper (and inexpensive as the former HKB) one. The tower will be shaped into some sorta media-center by the by. If I got time I'll search for a link of this project. Sadly they're only going to renovate it inside, since the exterior is protected by the preservation order (Denkmalschutz). Quite absurd, isn't it? :|


----------



## fettekatz (Oct 17, 2007)

Köpenick (in SE Berlin)


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

here's a shot I took in a development area (Sagrada Familia) in the city . But the building in the right is already finished. They are building more.









not photoshoped at all, just resized.


----------



## fettekatz (Oct 17, 2007)

^^ nice colors, thx for sharing

I first expected the 'Sagrada Familia' temple in Barcelona :nuts:


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

At the Opera square in *Frankfurt*, Germany. It's one imposing area.


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

What a pity this thread doesn't catch much attention. Perhaps that's due to the small letters in the topic :dunno:

Anyway. This is a shot I took in London last year in spring.
Let's call it "Red Light"


----------



## fettekatz (Oct 17, 2007)

erbsenzaehler said:


> What a pity this thread doesn't catch much attention. Perhaps that's due to the small letters in the topic :dunno:


next time I'll write 'nudity', 'sex', 'computer'....

anyway: a shot from the Kanzleramt (chancellery) taken while inside the S-Bahn


----------



## MNiemann (Sep 5, 2007)

two shots i took last week here in Orlando:

It's Monday morning again...









The bench on the quiet lake right outside my building, across from the busy city:


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Orlando rocks. Had a great Halloween there - there've been street parties everywhere, much more of a celebration character than in Germany of course.

By the by, did you ever visit Disney World MNiemann? I've heard that Orlando people don't use to do this anytime in their life :colgate:


----------



## MNiemann (Sep 5, 2007)

erbsenzaehler said:


> Orlando rocks. Had a great Halloween there - there've been street parties everywhere, much more of a celebration character than in Germany of course.
> 
> By the by, did you ever visit Disney World MNiemann? I've heard that Orlando people don't use to do this anytime in their life :colgate:



Hahaha, well it IS very expensive to go to Disney, but yes I have been there many times and I like it. There's a big rivalry between people that live in Downtown Orlando and people that live near Downtown Disney (about 30 mins. away). I like Downtown Orlando better, but Disney is ok too.


----------



## lovecharlie (Aug 4, 2005)

Great photos guys!


----------



## pwright1 (Jun 1, 2003)

*Seattle*


----------



## fettekatz (Oct 17, 2007)

cool shots... the blue monster is hilarious


----------



## fettekatz (Oct 17, 2007)

uhm.... guess the city...lol


----------



## urbane (Jan 4, 2005)

Milan (Italy) neighborhood of Garibaldi-Repubblica:


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

*Paris*


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

Mostar, BiH:










The Swedish King on a state visit in Austria. (He didn't react to my "Sverige! Sverige!" fan choirs...hno










Vienna's underground tram section:


----------



## fettekatz (Oct 17, 2007)

thanks for the pics, mates

Mostar looks still bad, at least on that one pic


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

Zagreb










Paris (ok my camera's quality is crap in the dark)


----------



## Tymel (Jan 9, 2007)

Nice pictures of Paris.

A shot in Manhattan while I was eating Mickey Dee's.










View from my Abuelitas apartment in Spanish Harlem/El Barro.


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

Some random pics that I posted in other parts of SSC within the last year:

*Copenhagen construction pics:*



























*Amsterdam:*













































*Barcelona:*


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

Mexico City








me








me








me








me








flickr

Monterrey








me








me


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

I thought that these pics from my recent thread were rather "urban". 

*A small alleyway, the building in the foreground is the Goodwin Hotel.*









*Some construction going on*









*City square*


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

Nice photos everyone

Paris suburb


----------



## pwright1 (Jun 1, 2003)

*Holiday Shopping Season in Downtown Seattle*


----------



## fettekatz (Oct 17, 2007)

thanks for the pics, mates

@eklips: the suburbs look a little bit like the far-eastern parts of Berlin


----------



## drowningman666 (Nov 5, 2007)

some shots from Strzelce Opolskie (small town in a south-west of poland)


----------

